# Christmas Wish List?



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

What is on your list this year?

For me a box of My Father For de Las antillas... This is my favorite cigar.

A new laptop with a bigger screen would be nice as i am heading back to school in January. 

And for GK to forget his password.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Most of my Christmas list involves things I can't talk bout here 

The stuff I can talk bout is GK and I moving in together
GK accepting my proposal.
GK lip syncing N'Tunes nd Juatin Timerblake for me
GK showing me my prize brown eyed starfish he made me


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Cap gives me everything I want.

PoB, I have a few coupon codes here is you want 'em http://www.famous-smoke.com/search.cfm?kw=de+Las+antillas


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

i want a go pro camera
a one year supply of GH
and the nude christmas card Rumpy and cptn promised


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm pissed at gopro, they never released the 3D stuff they showed and one of their guys really pissed me off at NAB last year.

Don't worry, you'll get a signed pic of Cap and I.  Oh, you'll need a black light to read the signatures.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I'm pissed at gopro, they never released the 3D stuff they showed and one of their guys really pissed me off at NAB last year.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get a signed pic of Cap and I.  Oh, you'll need a black light to read the signatures.



Do you have one Rumpy? Their youtube vids are pretty cool. The camera just looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

No, don't have one but I look at them every year at trade shows.  They're neat, but they have some real limitations they don't talk about.  I'd say it really depends on what you're trying to shoot.  There's a lot of good cameras out there


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

That guy became a billionaire from that one and only product of his


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

They're not bad, but I think his marketing team is better than his engineering team.  But for the price, fuk it, they're the best thing since cherry flavored anal-eze


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing really special.

I would like a new back free from arthritis.
My 3 lift total back to what it was in June 
and...hmmm...a talking fleshlight with a British accent.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

I want a home monolift....and world peace.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

More money, a bigger dick, and a smaller gut

And a 28 year old girlfriend my wife never finds out about


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Nothing really special.
> 
> I would like a new back free from arthritis.
> My 3 lift total back to what it was in June
> and...hmmm...a talking fleshlight with a British accent.



I have had great success with TB500.  It has helped my recover from two major muscle ruptures.  It kills inflammation, and rapidly speeds healing.  The anti-inflammatory effect is what would most likely be of greatest benefit with arthritis.  I swear by it.  It took me from a bedridden bitch back to powerlifter.

Would the fleshlight be choking in a British accent? Or did I misunderstand the purpose of the fleshlight?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> I want a home monolift....and world peace.



I would never leave my house.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 3, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> and...hmmm...a talking fleshlight with a British accent.



How about a regular flashlight taped to a garmin GPS with the female (or male) british accent enabled? Fortune cookie says your masturbation could take on a new direction


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> How about a regular flashlight taped to a garmin GPS with the female (or male) british accent enabled? Fortune cookie says your masturbation could take on a new direction



Great idea. Taping it together now....


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

all i want for christmas is some gear aha, would be happy with enough var to run 100mg for 6-8 weeks


----------



## j2048b (Dec 3, 2013)

I want a lot of stuff but found a local who makes his own equipment for cheap prices, hell a fat bar for $50!! Im gonna get one, and a prowler along with a trap bar deadlift, hopefully for right around $300 for all of it... Wish list of course, 

and i want to give blood for christmas!

and to legalize aas...

christmas wish list!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would never leave my house.



And nary would there be a reason to...


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 3, 2013)

I want the new Ruger SR45. It has the 3 dot sight system and looks like an awesome gun.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Most of my Christmas list involves things I can't talk bout here
> 
> The stuff I can talk bout is GK and I moving in together
> GK accepting my proposal.
> ...



You know, I'm sure there are gay sites you two can have this love affair on...just sayin


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got the two things I wanted...........................both gifts from myself, the best kind


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What is on your list this year?
> 
> For me a box of My Father For de Las antillas... This is my favorite cigar.



Nice cigar choice! One of my go to smokes lately.

For me I would like the following:
3000iu Serostim's
100g Primobolan

...yah I went big .


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I just got the two things I wanted...........................both gifts from myself, the best kind



Please provide pics of those wonderful gifts!!! lol!


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 3, 2013)

All I want for Christmas is a competent endo


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to say, but I think the odds of you finding a good endo and me finding a 28yo gf are about the same.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Sorry to say, but I think the odds of you finding a good endo and me finding a 28yo gf are about the same.



You'll have to laugh about this.
Remember those brain scans those endo's had ordered?

I got the results myself and had to fax them over to the doctors that had requested the scan in the first place.
That was Friday before last, they STILL haven't called me to let me know if I have a brain tumor or not (I don't).


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Please provide pics of those wonderful gifts!!! lol!



lol...one is better than the other as it is ingested and the other makes my time at the gym more pleasurable


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol...one is better than the other as it is ingested and the other makes my time at the gym more pleasurable



Dammit Jenn you jedi mind tricked me........I thought the two gifts happen to be attached to you


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Dammit Jenn you jedi mind tricked me........I thought the two gifts happen to be attached to you



hahahahahaha...did that in Feb  I guess if I had butt cheek implants that would be the next best thing!!


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish my wife's new hip would heal a little quicker.
That my shoulder and neck get fixed.
And to return to my endeavor of hitting at least 1300 on my numbers dispite surgery being in my future.
For my son to be healthy and happy.
And lastly a puppy for me because I have too put my 13 yo dog to sleep Thursday .


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

G.G. said:


> I wish my wife's new hip would heal a little quicker.
> That my shoulder and neck get fixed.
> And to return to my endeavor of hitting at least 1300 on my numbers dispite surgery being in my future.
> For my son to be healthy and happy.
> And lastly a puppy for me because I have too put my 13 yo dog to sleep Thursday .




I hope everything on this list comes to you, sir.


----------



## DF (Dec 3, 2013)

I usually have some kind of gadget that I buy myself for Christmas, but I have nothing in mind at the moment.  I guess I'll just invest in some more gear.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 3, 2013)

I wanted something. Then my hot water heater started leaking. Looks like I'm getting a sweet new heater for myself...

My boys xmas list:

Dear Santa, 
Please send me 1 Shark-tooth necklace, 1 pet shark, 2 more dogs

I've been good.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Jenner said:


> You know, I'm sure there are gay sites you two can have this love affair on...just sayin



Only under one condition Jen: GK and I will exhibit our love on a gay webcam (you can have discounted access) and leave here if you will be our best man but the female version. I don't know what they're called? Like best woman or whatever.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 3, 2013)

just wish everyone and there families have a safe and healthy holiday season..

i dont want my wife to buy me shit..i take pleassure in buying her the kid nice gifts.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is another thing I want for Christmas; for people I'm spending the holiday with to forget the commercial aspects of Christmas entirely.

Good family spending some much overdue time together and maybe some good food, that's it.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Only under one condition Jen: GK and I will exhibit our love on a gay webcam (you can have discounted access) and leave here if you will be our best man but the female version. I don't know what they're called? Like best woman or whatever.



lol, the visual of this is almost more than I can handle!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 3, 2013)

we should have a SI singalong of "happy birthday Jesus"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 3, 2013)

....I want jenner for xmas.


there.  I said it.  ...feels good to get that off my chest..


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaand now I feel like a weenie after all these happy, healthy family oriented posts. Pssh what a dickhead I am for wanting primo and GH.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I want jenner for xmas.
> 
> 
> there.  I said it.  ...feels good to get that off my chest..



hmmmmmmmmmmm, don't think you have ever sent me pics! 



Azog said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand now I feel like a weenie after all these happy, healthy family oriented posts. Pssh what a dickhead I am for wanting primo and GH.



hahhahhahaha...yea, you dick!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 3, 2013)

Yaya said:


> we should have a SI singalong of "happy birthday Jesus"



Priceless.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 4, 2013)

More cowbell


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 4, 2013)

Browning Hi-Power Wood grips
2014 Corvette (black)
Brown Danner boots size 14

5 minutes alone with my X-Wife's attorney.  Pistol whip the lawyer, shove the 14 up his prissy ***, and drive off into the sunset in my super charged muscle car.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 4, 2013)

a christmas morning bj from my wife
a large amount of dbol
assorted firearms and ammo


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 4, 2013)

I waaant hmmm lets see. A russian mail order bride, or how about even that girl that does those squats every wednesday at the gym... Aaannd a bicycle


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2013)

Some new boots. 

Possibly some DNP.

Cake.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2013)

G.G. said:


> I wish my wife's new hip would heal a little quicker.
> That my shoulder and neck get fixed.
> And to return to my endeavor of hitting at least 1300 on my numbers dispite surgery being in my future.
> For my son to be healthy and happy.
> And lastly a puppy for me because I have too put my 13 yo dog to sleep Thursday .



Sorry about your Dog, Mate. Get yer azz to the pound and getcha a new best friend.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy crap that sounds rough


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 5, 2013)

A new truck..damn things are so expensive nowadays with all the computerized shit to them.


----------



## regular (Dec 6, 2013)




----------

